#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Bang Saen Guesthouses

## dirtydog

I stayed at a load of guest houses in Bangsaen so here's the first one, this is Breeze Guest house, rooms for 150baht for 3 hours for your short times, 250baht per night for a fan room and 300baht per night for air con room.

The area on the beach road where there is a load of them is Soi 1 Soi 2 and Soi 3, must be about 50 in total, all basically the same price, most have cable tv with English channels, dvd player, fridge, most you also get a bar of soap and towel so that saves bringing a towel, none had hot water though  :Sad: 

During the week you won't have problems finding a hotel or guest house in Bangsaen, come the weekend the place is packed solid with holiday makers from Bangkok etc, so weekend best to phone first.

Round the back of all these guest houses is a big parking area for cars, if you park on the road parallel to the Beach Road they ask you to leave your hand brake off so they can move them about, the other 3 sois are a bit too small to park in.



Most also give you a free bottle of water.



Quite amazing some of the sheets and blankets in Bangsaen, wait till I show the "SpiderMan" one.



This room is the 300baht deluxe air con.



Contact phone numbers;
038 193 566
038 193 539
081 411 8221


*Bang Saen Main Page*

----------


## klong toey

If you go up soi 2 to Sky guest house 500 baht a night a/c hot shower and a nice big bath.
Rooms not the best but but clean and tidy and bath room little old and tired now,but still not a bad deal.
I stay there at least 3/4 times a year it is better then the cheaper rooms.

----------


## dirtydog

So the next night was save them some money night and down grade to a fan room, it is pretty cool there being right next to the sea and all the rooms are nearly completely tiled so that keeps it cool.

This is Songphrao Guesthouse, not bad at 250baht per night for a fan room, be carefull of the bum gun though, real high water pressure.



Again tv, fridge, vcd player and no hot water, but I'm well 'ard.



Soap and towels, no need to bring your own, I think they may have the idea for dirty people that only want to rent for 3 hours and have lots of sex, I missed out on that as I was poxy well working  :Smile: 





Songrao Guest house;
49/94 Soi 1 Bangsaen Beach Road.
Phone 038 193 545


*Bang Saen Main Page*

----------


## dirtydog

> If you go up soi 2 to Sky guest house 500 baht a night a/c hot shower and a nice big bath.


I was working day and night so it was just somewhere to shower and sleep.

This Bangsaen Guesthouse is called Plern Chongpak I think, again in the same area, all the guesthouse signs are in Thai only, again only 250baht for the fan room, tv, vcd player, fridge etc.



Bathrooms ok apart from just cold water.





Contact phone number 038 193 538


*Bang Saen Main Page*

----------


## klong toey

Yes theres lots of cheap guest houses between soi 1 and 2 tend to put the price up by a 100 baht or so over the weekend.
150 baht is a good price have stayed in a few over the years but quite like the place we use now,a lot more farang around Bang Sean these days.

----------


## dirtydog

Last guest house for Bangsaen now, again 250baht per night for fan room, pretty good, clean etc.

Phone number is 038 193 55/3 - 4








*Bang Saen Main Page*

----------


## jandajoy

Jeeze those tiles would drive me mad.

What a very gay carpet bag you have there, DD.

----------


## dirtydog

That bag has travelled the world, bought it in penang many years ago for a few hundred baht or ringgitt, that bag has stayed at some of the worst guest houses in the worst of the worst third world countries, it has also stayed at the penthouse suite in the Marriot in Chicago, well travelled it is  :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

It's a splendid bag............................

No need to justify it.    :Smile:

----------

